# 02 Sentra spec v start issue



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

So just like everyone else I have a hard time starting the car, it always cranks but it takes 2-4 times cycling the ignition to get it to fire up (I do have P0171 lean code and did some diagnosing and I’m certain it’s not getting enough fuel and already have a fuel pump on the way) and it doesn’t fire right away, after a couple cycles it takes like 8 seconds of cranking to start and then shakes and feels like it’s about to stall for a couple seconds before leveling out. Anyways I’m gonna change the fuel pump and hopefully that’ll be solved.
CURRENT ISSUE. First time this has happened, The car randomly wouldn’t start this morning, at first there was no response when turning the key, power on but no crank, no click, nothing. Locked and unlocked the car incase the aftermarket security/remote start was glitching out, and I got a response from turning the key but I’ve never heard that noise in my life, it was like a grinding/electrical static type of noise, sounded like it was coming from the engine itself not the starter. But it didn’t crank/turnover, tried it 3 times and it made that noise everytime but didn’t attempt to crank/turnover, then on the 4th try it just fired right up INSTANTLY, like the second I turned my key (has never started so easily) and didn’t stumble or shake Just started up like it’s suppose to.. I drove to work and haven’t tried starting again but I will update after work if it starts or does this again. The video is crap, I Will record a better video if it does it again




so my question is has anyone else had this happen? Sudden no start with that weird sound?? Then starts up better than it ever has before? Any idea what the hell that sound is??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could very well be the fuel pump since you have the system lean code, but I would've recommend checking the fuel pressure, first, before replacing the pump.


----------



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes it was indeed the fuel pump, got one for $55 on amazon, 5 min to swap it out, car starts the second I crank, and runs smooth as my wife’s brand new 2019 civic lol


----------



## DennisSentraSpecV (Mar 12, 2020)

Also the grind noise was actually the starter, in fact it started billowing smoke later that day when I tried to start again, because I got irritated and just cranked for like 2 minutes non stop lol. I have not replaced it and I know this sounds stupid but I swear it cranks faster/better than it did before it overheated from cranking too long, I do have a spare already Incase it suddenly goes out but I don’t think it will. Thanks!


----------

